# History Channel: British SAS Special



## jonsey (30 Sep 2004)

Tonight at 8, on the History Channel, theyre showing the first episode of a three part show called "SAS: Are You Tough Enough?"


Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## D-n-A (30 Sep 2004)

Yea, I heard about it, should be interesting, 29 civilians going through SAS selection.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 Sep 2004)

sounds good, maybe I will stay tuned after JAG tonight.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Oct 2004)

Any one see last nights episode?


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Oct 2004)

yeah, proved to be pretty good.

I liked the Idea of dismissing anyone who went against the SOP. Makes it more realistic.


----------



## Scott (8 Oct 2004)

I think that they were doing their E&E portion. All I saw was WW2 greatcoats and boots with no laces. They were hiding from cars.


----------



## jonsey (8 Oct 2004)

I missed last nights.  :-\


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Oct 2004)

The Policeman had to be pulled out during the interrogation part as he started to fall apart physically.
He could not sit or hold him self up,his body and mind gave up.

The one good team went against SOP's and were caught even though they passed the interrogation,they failed to follow SOP's and were punted.

Torn you must admit now it is a good program.


----------



## Scratch_043 (9 Oct 2004)

yeah, I like the program, I just thought that they either didn't properly screen the appplicants to get them in, or they just didn't live up to their expectations. You must admit, having dismissed 13 of them in the first episode was strange. but if they fail, they fail, right?


----------



## Spr.Earl (9 Oct 2004)

Hey thats what it's all about,if you feel you can do it go for it.

Same goes for the Brit. Army there is no screening for the selection,you put your name in and go for it and do your best and only the best get selected even if you pass the selection you are still not in.

You must pass every S.A.S type of training and still you can still be punted if they feel you are not worthy
It takes over a year before you realy start your real training in the S.A.S.
Thats why they are amongst the best.


----------



## R031button (20 Oct 2004)

Did anybody else feel paigns of jealousy at the final ex they did? Cool show, but I was kind of shocked when the cop said "this is my first time ever shooting a gun properly"


----------



## Storm (20 Oct 2004)

R031button said:
			
		

> Did anybody else feel paigns of jealousy at the final ex they did? Cool show, but I was kind of shocked when the cop said "this is my first time ever shooting a gun properly"



It's England. How often does a cop there actually even SEE a firearm, let alone get to practice firing it? I was more shocked at the team casually walking up to their target and not even covering the rear. I kept hoping for some sort of "enemy" to casually walk up behind them and run them through the interrogation phase all over again (because clearly they didn't dislike it enough the first time if they care that little about getting caught).


----------



## Northern Touch (3 Nov 2004)

Bottom line is its still a TV show.  Like the milling wiht gloves on?  There are pictures in Mike Curtis's book "Close Quarter Combat"  of him milling with another guy, bare knucles during the end of his training in the British Para Regiment.

Its informative for a TV show, but I don't think its actually as tuff as the SAS.


----------



## bubba (4 Nov 2004)

the jungle episode's are turning out to be pretty funny,none of the contestants got what takes.the old staff look's pretty torque,i'm pretty sure he told them there all useless.don't quote me :'(


----------



## Figure11 (5 Nov 2004)

Oh the joys of sitting on a soft comfy couch, beer in hand, watching candidates getting beasted as I reach for another scoobie snack. In the jungle no less! Come on you lot, no slacking now! Make me proud! ;D


----------



## bubba (5 Nov 2004)

fig.11 you remind me of a sgt i had on my recce crse :warstory:


----------

